

Kickstarter Thinks Creepy Dating Book Is ‘Abhorrent,’ But Declines to Remove It - zb
http://betabeat.com/2013/06/kickstarter-thinks-redditors-creepy-dating-book-is-abhorrent-but-declines-to-remove-it/

======
michaelfeathers
If I understand correctly, the thing about this is that people want the
kickstarter removed not because of the content of the book yet to be written
but because of things the author has said publicly before writing the book.

If that's the case, the book isn't failing content guidelines and Kickstarter
killing the project would be moving toward a policy of saying they won't allow
you to use their service if you've ever said something rash, creepy, or
stupid.

With as much public information as there is out there about people, maybe that
is where commerce is going to go. That's nearly as creepy as people suppose
that the book is going to be. Well, not really, but still pretty damned
creepy.

~~~
lewispollard
As far as I know the book is already mostly written, and a large portion of it
is a compilation of material the guy's posted on Reddit. So those abhorrent
comments and views found in his Reddit posts will more than likely end up in
the book - unless this outcry makes him reconsider including that stuff.

